# Dune: Nächster Trailer zum Remake mit Starbesetzung



## Icetii (22. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: Nächster Trailer zum Remake mit Starbesetzung* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Phone (22. Juli 2021)

Ein 3 min Trailer ermüdet irgendwie hmm


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Juli 2021)

Das Lynch Artdesign (Kostüme teilweise & Schilde) sagte mir zwar weiterhin mehr zu, aber ich denke ich kann mich daran gewöhnen.

Macht für mich Geschmack auf mehr.


----------



## HeavyM (22. Juli 2021)

Denis Villeneuve entwickelt sich langsam zu der Gruppe der meines erachtens grössten Regisseure aller Zeiten. Wenn der Film nur ansatzweise das hält was der Trailer verspricht dann erwartet uns ganz grosses Kino


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Juli 2021)

Ich finde das Artdesign leider recht generisch, sehr oft gesehen sowas in den vergangenen Jahren.

Was den Cast mit vielen Stars angeht, ich schaue eigentlich recht viele Filme und gebe zu, nur wenn mir Schauspieler regelmäßig positiv auffallen merke ich mir die Namen. Aber auch hier kenne ich gerade so die Hälfte aus dem Stehgreif. 

Ich lasse mich aber überraschen, denn Arrival und Blade Runner 2049 waren ziemlich gut. Wenn auch z.B. Blade Runner lange nicht an das Original heranreicht. Und momentan zweifle ich noch dran, dass irgendeine Neueauflage Lynchs Dune schlagen kann. Die ganzen Mehrteiligen Filme waren jedenfalls weit davon entfernt.


----------



## Frullo (22. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich finde das Artdesign leider recht generisch, sehr oft gesehen sowas in den vergangenen Jahren.
> 
> Was den Cast mit vielen Stars angeht, ich schaue eigentlich recht viele Filme und gebe zu, nur wenn mir Schauspieler regelmäßig positiv auffallen merke ich mir die Namen. Aber auch hier kenne ich gerade so die Hälfte aus dem Stehgreif.
> 
> Ich lasse mich aber überraschen, denn Arrival und Blade Runner 2049 waren ziemlich gut. Wenn auch z.B. Blade Runner lange nicht an das Original heranreicht. Und momentan zweifle ich noch dran, dass irgendeine Neueauflage Lynchs Dune schlagen kann. Die ganzen Mehrteiligen Filme waren jedenfalls weit davon entfernt.



Bisher hat bei Dune niemand das hingekriegt, was Peter Jackson beim Herr der Ringe hingekriegt hat, also eine Interpretation des Stoffes in dem man dem Buch so nahe kommt, dass man es eigentlich nicht mehr besser machen kann.

Lynchs Version hatte genauso ihre Momente wie die Mini-Serie, aber beide scheitern schlussendlich an unterschiedlichen Punkten, die perfekte Übertragung vom Buch zum Film hinzukriegen.

Anhand seiner bisherigen Werke bezweifle ich, dass Villeneuve das hinkriegt, aber das was im Trailer gezeigt wurde, macht auf jeden Fall Laune - jedenfalls freue ich mich schon darauf, mir den Streifen im Kino anzusehen


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Juli 2021)

Die Mini Serie mit den "Schweizer Garde" Sardaukar und den Schmetterlingskleid der Prinzessin fand ich in Punkto Kostüme fürchterlich, da ich auch da nicht "gespoilert" bin, kann ich die Storynähe da nicht beurteilen.


----------



## RoteGarde (23. Juli 2021)

LANGWEILIG !!!!

Her mit Avatar 2 !!!!!!


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (23. Juli 2021)

Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen, wenn sich ein Entwickler der Thematik wieder mal annehmen würde. Mit Dune 2 wurde ja quasi ein C &C Vorläufer ins Feld geschickt.
Die Chancen dafür sind wohl "slim and none", ist mir klar. Träumen darf man ja noch...


----------



## Frullo (23. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Die Mini Serie mit den "Schweizer Garde" Sardaukar und den Schmetterlingskleid der Prinzessin fand ich in Punkto Kostüme fürchterlich, da ich auch da nicht "gespoilert" bin, kann ich die Storynähe da nicht beurteilen.


Die Mini-Serie ist von der Story her ziemlich nahe an der Buchvorlage, aber begeht Todsünden bei der Darstellung der Fremen. Zudem wirkt sie vielerorts wie eine low Budget Produktion (offenbar wollte man nicht oder nur sehr wenig draussen drehen) was sich insbesondere bei der Darstellung der arrakischen Wüste negativ bemerkbar macht. Aber zumindest verzichtet sie auf die abscheuliche Stimmen-Superwaffe aus der Lynch-Version.


----------



## JohnGee (24. Juli 2021)

Ohne das Computerspiel würd mich sehr Film nicht so sehr interessieren. 

Stimme @GTAEXTREMFAN  zu, eine Neuauflage vom DUNE Game wäre nett.


----------



## Vordack (24. Juli 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen, wenn sich ein Entwickler der Thematik wieder mal annehmen würde. Mit Dune 2 wurde ja quasi ein C &C Vorläufer ins Feld geschickt.
> Die Chancen dafür sind wohl "slim and none", ist mir klar. Träumen darf man ja noch...


Nach Release des Films sind die Chancen relativ hoch würde ich meinen...


----------

